# hoodoo 500



## gregmoore428 (Jul 15, 2012)

training for the hoodoo 500 in st george utah august 24th i have been comuting to wrk 20 miles there and 35 back two to three days a week and did 100 milere unsuported last monday open to any training suggestions got my first california triple crow last year three double centurys in a year now uping it to qualifying for the raam in the hoodoo 519 miles in 48 hours clock never stops training help with finding sag anything let me know thaanks and be safe my felow cyclists


----------

